
Show HN: No Code MBA - Learn to build real-world apps without knowing any code - sethjk
https://www.nocode.mba/
======
sethjk
Hey everyone, after months of recording and building I'm launching No Code MBA
- an online tutorial site to help people build real-world apps without code.

I'm focused on real-world projects, each with detailed videos leading you
through building a fully functional app. Learn how to build projects such as a
Tinder clone in Glide or a paid membership site using Webflow and Memberstack.

In addition to tutorials, there's also templates to help you get started
instantly:
[https://www.nocode.mba/templates](https://www.nocode.mba/templates)

If you want to see what's possible with no code, you can browse interviews
with founders of profitable companies build using no code tools:
[https://www.nocode.mba/interviews](https://www.nocode.mba/interviews)

Hope this is helpful! Would love any feedback or suggestions for future
tutorials.

Here's the link again to the site:
[https://www.nocode.mba](https://www.nocode.mba)

